# What is the normal weight for a female puppy at 4 months?



## Carrie05 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone else's female gsd dogs weighed at 4 months? Halen just turned 4 months two days ago and she weighs 45-47 pounds. Is this normal or too big?


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

As a new member, you should skim thru forum, or you can search for any specific interested subject. Your question was well covered on various threads, and there is a weight chart for puppy from 1 month to 18 months, if I remember correctly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren (she is a female.) weighed 49 lbs at 4 months. Shes never been fat, but she is slightly oversized for a female.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Bella and Angel were 42 pounds at four months.


----------



## Rukhafen (Sep 14, 2011)

In a GSD, normal growth rate is about 10 pounds per month, from 8 weeks on to about 5 1/2 months, then it slows down. So in my estimation, your girl will be about 80 pounds full grown. That's substantial for a female, but not huge. Be sure you don't overfeed, because at this age the joints can overload from excess weight. You should be able to feel the ribs but not see them, and there should be a moderate tuck-up between the last rib and the beginning of the back leg, like a "waist".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Carrie05 said:


> I was wondering what everyone else's female gsd dogs weighed at 4 months? Halen just turned 4 months two days ago and she weighs 45-47 pounds. Is this normal or too big?


Hard to tell if it is too big depending on the build of the dog.
But it does sound quite big. Abby weighed 35 at that age and
she is 70 at 2 years but she is a very slim dog.
Pictures would help a lot.


----------



## Carrie05 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of Halen sitting beside my nine month old male german shepherd,Tank. Tank is a little over 70 pounds.


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Milou was 30lbs at 4 months but she's raw fed so I expect her growth to be nice and slow. It's hard to tell from the photos but I think your girl looks okay to me. My friend's breeder likes to see her GSDs leaner, she says you should be able to see the last rib sticking. That's too skinny IMHO and I keep Milou closer to what Halen looks like, just make sure she's all muscle and no chub.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks nice and slim in that picture. Pretty dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra was about 45lbs at 4 months old.

Now, at 5.5 months old, she is 50lbs.


----------

